# NSA's Hacking Group Hacked! Bunch of Private Hacking Tools Leaked Online



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> It seems like the NSA has been HACKED!
> 
> An unknown hacker or a group of hackers just claimed to have hacked into "Equation Group" -- a cyber-attack group allegedly associated with the United States intelligence organization NSA -- and dumped a bunch of its hacking tools (malware, private exploits, and hacking tools) online.
> 
> ...


NSA's Hacking Group Hacked! Bunch of Private Hacking Tools Leaked Online


----------

